# Haunt at Mine Hill 2013



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is an after Halloween Video of The Haunt at mine hill. Our Open house was just minutes away from starting when I realized that I hadn't taken ANY videos or pictures yet this season. With Daylight quickly diminishing, I managed to get at least some documentation posted. Rich (Ghoulish cop) took some video later on and hopefully those can be posted here later. Enjoy what you can see, as there were a lot of little stuff that wasn't turned on.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Love all of the motion props and the fan favorite lunger.Good to see another bucky spider...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing job as usual!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

does your crank ghost out in the open get tangled in the wind?.. love your arm moving ground breakers.. and good find on that wedding dress!!.. everything looks awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Some great stuff that I didn't even know about! I'm sorry I missed seeing it in person. Loved the vortex cannon, and I'm glad you featured the garage sale wedding dress! You are a good video narrator. We just need to get you a night-cam so we can see EVERYTHING. It feels good to actually have Halloween, doesn't it?


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

yes it does!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Watching this video was like revisiting old friends - Carl, Iguana Don, the volcano, the lunger, and lethargic bug-eyed dude Easy to see why your haunt is such a favorite with visitors. You've got something around every bend to startle the sense and delight the eye.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lunger is nice and violent! The lighting on the obelisk is great


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That video shows a lot of visual interest.
Everyone must love it!
I too like the smoke ring launcher. That would be so much fun to use.
What a great way to create harmless fun for both the trigger man and receiving end. Good stuff Nib!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

With a driveway that long, and so much to get past, I hope you reward the TOTs and the parents well. That is one sweet set up!


----------



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow. Alotta work that you guys put in. Fantastic....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wish I could have trick or treated your house! Carl is awesome.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Great use of that driveway . I like the lighting/fallen leaves in your graveyard and I bet the Lunger got lots of screams .


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Fantastic haunt Nib. I love the smoke ring launcher. I would have too much fun with that and a group of TOTers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love Carl, the vortex cannon, the volcano and anything glow in the dark! Nice set up!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I enjoy seeing your haunt every year! I think the lunger is my fave too! 
You are definitely striking terror in the hearts of... Ooops, I meant making a lot of little kids happy!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

So much to look at and Im sure the TOTers enjoy walking that driveway. I bet by the time they get up the driveway and looking at everything, they forgot about the candy. How much help did you need for Halloween night?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Greg Wow what a large display you have some really nice props - we are going to have to build something together


----------

